# Alcohol and trying to conceive



## FamilyReadyTaunton (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all. 

We've been trying to conceive for a while. I'm awaiting a referral to a fertility clinic (need DH's sperm tests at the end of the month first). My test results show I have low progesterone. I haven't had normal periods is about 4/5months,having almost constant spotting. Mentally I've given up. I was being careful with alcohol between the middle of my cycle and my period (despite having no positive signs of ovulation re temping and test strips) but now I'm wondering what the point is as my periods are all over the place and  I'm not ovulating my doctor suspects due to the low progesterone. 

What are people's thoughts on trying and alcohol?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi there,

We had an issue with alcohol and my DH, so I did a lot of reading around the male side of this.  It's not a bad thing for both partners to moderate their drinking because it can have quite an impact on fertility. 

I guess that it depends on how much you drink throughout the rest of your cycle, if it is just a few glasses of wine then I don't think that will have such an enormous impact.  Its heavy drinking that can affect fertility and the time that it takes to conceive.  

TTC is really overwhelming isn't it.  I found that there was so much out of my control and that I didn't really understand, so (for my own mental wellbeing   ) I needed to take control of the only things that I could.  For me, this was cutting out alcohol, improving my diet and taking the right supplements.

It hasn't worked for me yet but I'm not completely crazy  

It does sound as though your progesterone could well be a reason for you, I really hope that you are referred soon x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It's a tough one and no right and wrong.  Me and my husband both worked hard and enjoyed a glass of wine or two at a weekend.

We didn't change this when TTC and my Dr said that such a small amount wouldn't have made a difference.  Sadly alcoholics get pregnant daily.

X


----------



## FamilyReadyTaunton (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks both. I've never considered it from DH's side. Thankfully he doesn't drink a lot. Apart from the occasional blow out on a night out with the lads, thankfully they're not that regular. 

I have a glass of wine say 4 days a week but with xmas events I've been out a fair bit so have had more. Now that xmas events are all done I'll reduce down to a glass on a Friday and Saturday night. Can't hurt to reduce can it! 

Thanks again!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

agree, definitely can't hurt to reduce. I decided to give up, which has been a HUGE change for me, I do love wine and definitely look forward to it at the end of the day, I also have to socialise for work so it is tough, but I don't want to look back and ask myself if there was anything else I could have done, but believe me I will be counting down the minutes till I can crack a bottle open!

DH has cut back but not stopped, I would prefer it if he did, but since the fertility issues are on my side and all good on his I guess I dont have a leg to stand on! LOL!

All the best with the sipping
Cheers!
Choo
X


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

We've just had an appointment with our clinic who has advised that I limit to 2 units a week, and DH to 4 units. We'd already cut down but hearing from them makes it feel easier to stop. We've also been told to cut out caffeine altogether which we did back in November. Due to start first IVF in 2 weeks.


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you for your motivating comments - I will cut my wine intake further in the hope that this helps. I didn't realise caffeine needed to be cut out too - I will give it a go. It is a vicious cycle though isn't it??


----------



## strangeasangels (Dec 31, 2014)

it's a difficult one! I cut out booze completely when I started TTC but after a few months with no luck started drinking again. am now (18 months later) on slimming world so have almost cut it out completely again, as has husband. still no luck though! as someone said, everything in moderation? I feel that denying yourself completely isn't fair, you might need a tipple or two as you go through this horrible process!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi emzjk, 
I like to think of it as a virtuous circle! The less you drink, the less you miss it, the better you feel, the better your chances of conceiving and carrying a healthy baby therefore the less you drink! 
Same for caffeine too 

Not that it's easy but it does get easy-er  

Bon Chance!


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

I never gave up alcohol when TTC and I really don't believe I drink to the extent that I would have needed to for it to make any difference . On my first round of ivf I gave up caffeine.  The only drink was no alcohol lager and 0.0001% cider (basically apple juice)  ....This time if I fancy a wine I am having one. Everybody is different and whilst I believe in trying everything to help my fertility I think you have to relax and chill abit and for me a cheeky vino did the trick xxx


----------

